# [SOLVED] KDE: Hibernate mit PowerDevil führt zu 2x Hibernate

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich nutze KDE 4.4.5.

Seit einiger Zeit führt ein Druck auf die Power-Taste zu einem Hibernate.

Wenn ich den PC aufwecke, fährt er hoch, wartet 2 Sekunden und geht wieder in den Tiefschlaf.

Beim zweiten Mal, egal wie lange der Zeitraum dazwischen ist, bleibt der PC dann an.

Ein hibernate-ram als Root auf der Konsole macht, was es soll.

Ein einziges Mal in den Tiefschlaf und auch nur einmal aufwachen.

Wie kann ich das denn Debuggen? Denn das scheint ein PowerDevil Problem zu sein.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## firefly

Passiert das auch, wenn du Hibernate statt über die Power-Taste über den Hibernate button/funktion von powerdevil machst?

----------

## Finswimmer

Nachdem ich fälschlicherweise auf Hibernate geklickt habe und SuspendToDisk nicht ging und ich eben damit gekämpft habe, dass alles wieder korrekt startet, habe ich auf Sleep geklickt.

Hier ist das Verhalten nicht aufgetreten.

Daraufhin ist mir eingefallen, dass ich mal über ACPId den Power-Button mit hibernate-ram belegt hatte.

Ein Löschen/Stoppen des acpid hat Abhilfe gebracht.

Danke für den Tip, der zur Lösung geführt hat!

Tobi

----------

